
Some Smiling Faces in Online Customer Testimonials Are Stock Photos - roseway4
https://www.wsj.com/articles/health-startup-ubiome-used-stock-photos-for-website-testimonials-11558016423
======
roseway4
> Health startup uBiome said it would take down the testimonials; new code of
> conduct calls for ‘accurate and truthful statements’

This story comes only a few weeks after the SF-based health startup was raided
by the FBI for suspected health insurance fraud.

The company’s reviews on the Better Business Bureau website make for eye-
opening reading: [https://www.bbb.org/us/ca/san-
francisco/profile/clinic/ubiom...](https://www.bbb.org/us/ca/san-
francisco/profile/clinic/ubiome-1116-878472)

------
skwb
I think as much as the tech industry likes to think that Theranos was a one
off problem, I am becoming increasingly suspicious that it's suspect it's not.

I don't think that you can just import the silicon valley mindset of "moving
fast and breaking things" is sustainable for the health tech industry. If we
want to make a real change (rather than a quick buck), there needs to be a
stronger commitment on both the part of founders as well as their investors to
throughly vet their approach.

